# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Quán Trần - Nhà Hàng Ẩm Thực số 1 Hà Nội

## Nighttn1990

*
Kính thưa quý thực khách !


      Chắc hẳn đối với tất cả chúng ta, được ngồi quây quần với gia đình, bạn bè bên bàn ăn là 1 điều hạnh phúc nhỏ nhoi nhưng nó rất tuyệt vời mà ai cũng mong muốn.



 Với mong muốn trở thành một :



-         Quán ăn ngon số 1 Hà Nội

-         Địa điểm ăn uống số 1 Hà Nội

-         Đơn vị tổ chức sự kiện số 1 Hà Nội

-         Nhà hàng ẩm thực số 1 Hà Nội

-         Restaurant chuyên nghiệp số 1 Hà Nội

Và còn nhiều hơn thế.



 Chính vì điều đó mà Quán Trần được “ra đời” với không gian yên tĩnh mang một chút mộc mạc nhưng không kém phần sang trọng. 



Quán Trần tọa lạc trên số 76 Nguyễn Chí Thanh sẽ cho quý thực khách một cảm giác tĩnh tâm, mới lạ.



     Ngay từ khi mới thành lập đến nay Quán Trần đã trinh phục được rất nhiều thực khách dù đó là những thực khách khó tính nhất với những món ăn “ Tuyệt vời từ cái nhìn đầu tiên” và sự phục vụ có 1 không 2 ở Hà Nội. 



    Trong mắt những khách hàng thân thiết của Quán Trần, Quán Trần không chỉ là một quán ăn ngon, quán ăn sạch mà còn là nơi thư giãn và giải tỏa hết muộn phiền của cuộc sống.





Với sự phục vụ nhiệt tình và chu đáo Quán Trần luôn mong muốn khách hàng có một cảm giác thoải mái nhất khi đến với Quán Trần



 Quán Trần! Một không gian tuyệt vời để các doanh nhân có những phút dây “lắng đọng” với những bản nhạc du dương và những món ăn tuyệt vời. Hãy gạt bỏ mọi muộn phiền của công việc và thư giãn với Quán Trần ngay giữa long Hà Nội xô bồ này.







     Bên cạnh đó Quán Trần còn là 1 địa chỉ tuyệt vời để các bạn trẻ tổ chức sinh nhật, ngày kỷ niệm hay thậm trí là địa điểm để bạn có một màn cầu hôn tuyệt vời với sự giúp đỡ của các nhân viên của Quán Trần.

  Nếu bạn đang muốn tìm nột nơi để:

-         Tổ chức sinh nhật

-         Tổ chức sự kiện kỷ niệm

-         Tổ chức các bữa tiệc liên hoan

-         Tổ chức hôi nghị của công ty

Thì chắc chắn Quán Trần là một địa điểm tổ chức sự kiện mà bạn khó có thể bỏ qua.

  Nếu bạn là một người khó tính trong việc ăn uống và muốn có một cảm giác mới lạ thì :

Hãy đến với Quán Trần 1 lần mãi mãi nhé. 



Điểm khác biệt lớn nhất của Quán Trần với những nhà hàng khác là với sự sang trọng, lịch sự và những món ăn tuyệt vời là mức giá rất hợp lý với thu nhập của người dân Việt Nam hiện nay. Vì thế các bạn đừng lo về giá khi đến với Quán Trần nhé !

   Vì vậy nếu bạn đã từng đến với Quán Trần 1 lần thì hãy nhớ rằng đây là một địa điểm ăn uống giá rẻ nhé.





Hãy đến để Quán Trần chinh phục khẩu vị của các bạn. Xin trân thành cảm ơn và chúc quý thực khách có nhưng phút giây tuyệt vời khi đến với Quán Trần .



*


*

QuánTrần 

Địa chỉ: 76 Nguyễn ChíThanh – Hà Nội

Điện Thoại Liên Hệ: 0976 25 76 76 

Website: http://Quantran.vn 

Page facebook:

 https://www.facebook.com/nhahangquantran 

Dịch vụ:      - Phục vụ ăn uống       - Giao hàng tận nơi       - Tổchức sự kiện, tiệc cưới
*

----------


## ngocty

Không gian đẹp nhìn qua thực đơn thì thấy giá cũng khá cạnh tranh

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Nhin quán có không gian đẹp đấy chứ

----------


## dung89

Nhìn không gian cũng đẹp mà không biết món có ngon không

----------

